# Horse sitting down.



## Jenny923 (28 February 2009)

Yesterday morning, whilst driving, i saw this horse that was sitting down like a dog. Where its bum was on the floor, but front legs were like standing up.
Is this normal and can horses do this, or was the horse injured/not able to get up?
i do hope they can do this, otherwise i'm going to feel very guilty that i didnt stop and make sure it was ok.
thanks


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (28 February 2009)

my old loan horse did this to scratch his bum


----------



## henryhorn (28 February 2009)

The only one of ours that used to do that had a displaced pelvis, once fixed it never did it again. I don't think horses do it unless there is some difficulty getting up or dow.


----------



## Archangel (28 February 2009)

I'm afraid my old broodmare did this and so do her two daughters - they were rubbing their teats  
	
	
		
		
	


	




My big Irish horse does it too, you can imagine what he is rubbing


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (28 February 2009)

:s I know tom was always 100% etc..he used to roll and then just before he got up he'd have a shuffle like this before getting up. Wasn't ever down for long though, etc, but i know he's not got any health issues .


----------



## Donkeymad (28 February 2009)

Not sure about the legs sticking up, it was a few years ago now, but we had two livery horses do that. Twas very funny


----------



## Nari (28 February 2009)

My ID does it to scratch his tummy &amp; bits. He's defnately worse when the midges are out &amp; I've been too slow with the repellents &amp; rugs. I've had a few panicky calls from people who think there's something wrong with him, usually ending in a surprised "oh, he's got up!"


----------



## SpoiltDora (28 February 2009)

My boy does it after he has rolled he sits up and admired the view, i know he hasn't got anything wrong with him so it just something he enjoys doing. Used to have a mare that scratched her belly on the floor she had sweetich and it was the only bit that wasn't covered up lol


----------



## only_me (28 February 2009)

one pony in yard has always sat for a while when rolling, he would roll on one side, sit and pivot on hind and move front legs around so he could roll on the other side! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 hes 12.2hh lol

my horse will sit for a while when getting up from rolling, nothing wrong with him!


----------



## yeeharider (28 February 2009)

we have a 12.2 stallion that does the pivot saves him getting up and down again i suppose


----------



## Stinkbomb (28 February 2009)

Inky does it when he has rolled. Heres a pic, he was just getting up but he often just sits there and takes in the view for a few seconds first!!


----------



## ester (28 February 2009)

mine does the same as only me. 

if he can't be bothered to flip over he will spin round on his bum (gives it a nice scratch) and then flop in a heap on the other side. 

he does get some pelvis issues but will do it even if his chiro has just been, wish he wouldn't but think he just likes it.


----------



## hadfos (28 February 2009)

cob on our yard used to roll sit up,shuffle round and roll the other side 
	
	
		
		
	


	




,he also used to swing himself round both ways to scratch his tail,was hilarious to watch..absolutely nothing wrong with him at all,just a quirk he had!!


----------



## itsme123 (28 February 2009)

Ours does that. He sits in the stable, sometimes just for a moment when getting up, other times he sits for ages and falls asleep. 

he does it in the field too, just 'sits' like a dog and waits for me to come and fetch him in. 

Tiny weeny pic, but he'd rolled in the snow, got up, then sat back down again to just watch the world go by.


----------



## jesterfaerie (1 March 2009)

My pony does it a fair amount, especially after a good roll!


----------

